# Has Your Resort's Trading Power Been Downgraded?



## Ask DAE (Nov 28, 2016)

If your resort's trading power has been downgraded, it's time to switch to DAE. Traditional exchange companies have the power to downgrade your trading power – affecting your ability to book an exchange. We’ve done away with trading powers. DAE’s simple have a week, get a week model is the solution to keeping the value of your ownership. Membership is FREE.


----------



## CORK2 (Dec 14, 2016)

I have 2 bedroom at MARRIOTT VACATION CLUB  Marbella in late June 2017 . but because of school holidays we need a 
July booking . Looking for Spain Portugal or Italy to exchange . Waiting too long with Interval
Thanks
Garry


----------



## CORK2 (Dec 14, 2016)

CORK2 said:


> I have 2 bedroom at MARRIOTT VACATION CLUB  Marbella in late June 2017 . but because of school holidays we need a
> July booking . Looking for Spain Portugal or Italy to exchange . Waiting too long with Interval
> Thanks
> Garry


apologies if I posted in wrong section G


----------

